# Tradewinds Seasonings



## chave982 (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find this brand of seasonings?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2007)

You can order it here


----------



## Caine (Aug 16, 2007)

Smart & Final, the Warehouse/Restuarant Supply store where I do most of my shopping, carries Tradewinds seasonings, herbs and spices, but you can only find Smart & Final in Arizona, California, Idaho, Nevada, Oregon, Washington, and Mexico. I don't believe they do mail order either.


----------

